# *** Billet Dual Fuel pump hanger ***



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Hello Guys,
well figured I would help the community out once again by facilitating this.

_Quote »_
*INA Engineering* is proud to announce the introduction of the TTC Performance Products MK4 Jetta/Golf billet dual fuel pump hanger. 
These hangers are produced from T6 6061 billet aluminum and allow for the VW owner to simply bolt on the two Walbro fuel pumps, rather than have a homemade and dangerous situation. 

*Our billet hangers feature:*
* T6 6061 construction
* Exact fit to the OEM tank
* Fittings supplied with each hanger
* Special sealing connector to accommodate the extra wiring
* All applicable hardware
* Area for grounds, and fuel level sensor
* Custom Walbro 255L/hr dual cup
* Grooved posts giving a no slip grip to the fuel lines



















*PRICE = $399US + Shipping* for the first 10.It will be 519 after so lets Get this show on the road!
*1.* orangea2vr6
*2.* jackyltardvaark
*3.*
*4.*
*5.*
*6.*
*7.*
*8.*
*9.*
*10.*

*Please send me a PM *when you are ready.

_Modified by INA at 12:12 AM 6-20-2008_


_Modified by INA at 1:23 AM 7-16-2008_


----------



## cowboy bebop (May 15, 2008)

*Re: *** Billet Dual Fuel pump hanger *** (INA)*

Thanks INA, 
I'd like to introduce myself formally. My name is Eric Lemoine, an I own TTC Performance Products. We make a host billet items for a number of high end applications. Our goal is top shelf quality, at the right price. We identify a need in the market and dive right in. In this case the need in the market is for a billet multiple fuel pump fuyel system for the MKIV VW. As is normal, we need 10 people signed up to get these pushed through that machine shop.
Here are examples of the fuel pump hangers we've made in the past. The VW hanger is guaranteed to have the same ultra high quality.


----------



## cowboy bebop (May 15, 2008)

*Re: *** Billet Dual Fuel pump hanger *** (cowboy bebop)*

Still looking for 10 folks reserved on these, folks.
Thanks!
Eric


_Modified by cowboy bebop at 9:10 AM 6-22-2008_


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: *** Billet Dual Fuel pump hanger *** (cowboy bebop)*

I put 1 and 1 together and I got this






















Surely the same person ! just wow


----------



## Dubbed95 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: *** Billet Dual Fuel pump hanger *** (cowboy bebop)*

pm sent







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: *** Billet Dual Fuel pump hanger *** (INA)*

I think more MK3's than MK4's need this


----------



## jackyltardvaark (May 30, 2005)

*Re: *** Billet Dual Fuel pump hanger *** (MiamiVr6T)*

What size -an fittings are going to be on top of the housing?
I am hoping (3) -6an, but just curious before i make the purchase


----------



## cowboy bebop (May 15, 2008)

*Re: *** Billet Dual Fuel pump hanger *** (jackyltardvaark)*

Right, we're looking at (3) -6AN male fittings [supplied]. Two supply and one return.
We can also do these for the MKIII if we get 10 folks signed up, we'r not picky. We just listed the MKIV because there's a cool dude down the street with a turbo MKIV Jetta, and we can use his car to test fit.
Thanks!!
Eric


_Modified by cowboy bebop at 9:28 PM 6-23-2008_


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

id get in, if you guys were doing them for mk3's. so let me know


----------



## Dubbed95 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

Ditto if for corrado's


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (Dubbed95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubbed95* »_Ditto if for corrado's

I have a Corrado vr6 and I'm local to these guys in FL...
I am wondering if mk3 and Corrado pumps would be interchangeable. I know the OEM pumps are not but there isn't much OEM about these pieces


----------



## Dubbed95 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: (INA)*

Any Mk4 guys even make enoough power to need one of these





















????? Corrados do.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jackyltardvaark (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (Dubbed95)*

Im sent again


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (jackyltardvaark)*


----------



## cowboy bebop (May 15, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

Still looking for a the right number of people to get these going.
Thanks,
Eric


----------



## jackyltardvaark (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (cowboy bebop)*

I am in for one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

INA still needs to send me an invoice for one


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (jackyltardvaark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackyltardvaark* »_I am in for one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

INA still needs to send me an invoice for one

Will send tonight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jackyltardvaark (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*

Paid and Waiting
Hopefully we can get more people soon. I am dying to get my jetta back on the road


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Billet Dual Fuel pump hanger *** (INA)*

Unless we get more interest in this then the GB is going to have to be closed


----------



## Dubbed95 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: *** Billet Dual Fuel pump hanger *** (INA)*

pssssssttt...... try the corrado forums




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jackyltardvaark (May 30, 2005)

*Re: *** Billet Dual Fuel pump hanger *** (Dubbed95)*

Might need to post this in the mk4 forums also, that more people acutally see it


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Billet Dual Fuel pump hanger *** (jackyltardvaark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackyltardvaark* »_Might need to post this in the mk4 forums also, that more people acutally see it

Thats a joke?








Reality is not everyone needs something like this


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: *** Billet Dual Fuel pump hanger *** (INA)*

That's one nice piece there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (INA)*

IS THIS STILL ALIVE?


----------

